# Pearl S. Buck



## Johnna (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anyone else read anything by Pearl Buck? I picked up "Portrait of a Marriage" in an antique shop once. Since then I've read "The Good Earth". I plan on buying it soon, and I'm hoping to read some of her other stuff.

The way she writes, I never expected to like the books, but they're great. I reread them all the time, and they never get old.


----------



## g-paw (Sep 18, 2007)

When my daughter was a young teen I chose "The Good Earth" as one of our reading projects.  Every day we read together, and discussed what we read.  The book has a slow start, but even my daughter came to appreciate this book.  Actually, it was eye opener for her.  (I hope she's reading to her children tonight)


----------

